# Thread and Kearsely Creeks



## Alexkauer (Feb 9, 2009)

I fish in Ortonville/Brandon and Goodrich and was wondering if it is possible to produce large numbers of trout in the area. Went out yesterday and got one little brown, but it was the first time i've fished the area and was wondering if there is a lot of pressure in the area or if the area contains smaller numbers then up or down the creek.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Please keep responses to pm, the creeks mentioned are not on the list of rivers that can be named.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Really hoping you found some stray fish in a local lake because those streams are not open to trout fishing right now!:yikes:


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

actually from my understanding there is very little trout stocking still done in Genesee county and these creek within genesee county are not designated trout streams like they are once you hit oakland county at Ray Rd / County Line Rd.... so if you fish within Genesee county fishing would be open but dont expect to catch any great numbers as stocking was stopped years ago, but there might be a very few hold overs... and the other problem is access is very limited and mostly private and posted no tresspassing, i would like to lean more about access rights at cross roads, bridges if anyone can help me with this please PM me...

shoot me a pm id like to talk to anyone about trout fishing within Genesee county, Oakland, Livingston...

I am going to try to get in contact with the Flint River Water Shed Coatlition about possibly working on getting the stocking restarted within Genesee County, they have worked very hard cleaning up and montoring the watershed and would probable have some good ideas as to getting trout back in our local waters... there was a guy a U of M, who was also interested in this, I talked to him before, his name is Brent Nickola, if anyone knows his contact info please pass it on, he was once a member at MS but only had several post.... and i have lost contact with him....


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

they still stock in Kearsley but not it Thread...I PM'd you


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

sweet tree said:


> they still stock in Kearsley but not it Thread...I PM'd you


I just checked the DNR stock totals for Kearsley Creek for '08 and they put 1900 Browns with and average of 6.5 inches so you may have caught one of those.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

quest32a said:


> Please keep responses to pm, the creeks mentioned are not on the list of rivers that can be named.


What are you referring to?


----------

